# First time building a computer



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi im looking to buy a really good gaming computer i need some advice if this is ok and is it worth the price 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126033

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121338

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223073

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121012

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121246

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143143

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371012

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136151

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009094

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102014

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

THANKS


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well first your going to need a CPU.
Why the Intel x48 with a nvidia card?
How did you select the memory?


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

sorry the cpu was in the wish list i forgot to list it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041

whats bad about a Intel x48 with a nvidia card is it bad? and i selected 2 of 

OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory a total of 8gb


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

My point is why spend the extra money on a X48 dual PCIEx16 Crossfire board if you are going to use 1 Nvidia card Go for a P45 board.

What I asking about the memory is did you use a configurer to pick the memory pick it by price what made you select that part number and brand memory?

For a single video card the power supply is a little over the top.


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

i new so i dont know that much is this a good one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130179
this power supply should be good http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371009
there was no reason why i picked that exact type it was a good brand that a lot of people said was good
THANKS
p.s do you think i need a physx card if i have 

BFG Tech BFGEGTX2801024H2OCWE GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look at these for a Motherboard> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16813128346,N82E16813128344,N82E16813131328

Your good on the Power Supply.

No I don't see where you will need the Physx with the Nvidia Card as it will hamdle the physix internally.

Now about the video card do you realize it is set up for water cooling? to do that you will need the rest of a water cooling kit, I would not recomend that for a first time build.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a GTX280 look at this one EVGA offers a lifetime warranty if you register the card in 30 days and they are easy to deal with and have good support.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130368


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

THANKS i picked the video card you gave me its the same but $100 less  im willing to spend up to 3,200 i want a super gaming computer im not that much of a gamer but im getting into it i go to private lessons with a computer teacher maintenance and repair if he will help me put it together when it comes all i have to do is pick out the parts this is the updated wishlist 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121330

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130368

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121246

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371009

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223073

2 of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136151

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126033

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009094

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102014

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121012

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok you have a couple of problems here the motherboard is a EATX server socket 771 not the board you want.
The memory won't fit the board
The CPU won't fit the board
Look for a X48 chipset ATX for a high end board


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One more thing drop the Rosewill card reader in favor of something more useful like this>
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815150058


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is a much better Monitor 2ms response time 1680x1050 resolution.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001273 

But as I always recommend with monitors you need to visit a brick and mortar store and view them in action pick the one you like get the brand and model number and shop on line for prices.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All 4 of these are over the top mb's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...28330,N82E16813131284,N82E16813128331&bop=And


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

for the motherboard i got the 

ASUS Rampage Extreme LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard

i got the monitor you suggested and the floppy/card reader do you think the network card is too much because i will be gaming online so ill need a good one this is the one i got
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833342001
by the way whats HDCP my video card has it and my monitor has it does it automatically detect it or do i have to install some driver?
thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board has a built in nic that should work fine your limited by your isp connection unless you have T1 service you never max out 100mps.

This will explain the HDCP better than I can> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDCP


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

i have Verizon fios 20 mbs download and 5 mbs upload whats nic?
thanks


----------



## videogamephreak (Dec 15, 2007)

NIC = Network Interface Card


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

scratch that i found out what nic means built in network card/chipset,
i want to have sli but does that mean that i have to have two of the same video cards or can i have one 280 and one 9800gt or do they both have to be 280 because then ill have to pay an extra $500 
thanks

for the guy on top thanks didn't refresh


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cards have to be the identical 
You can not run SLI on a Intel Motherboard
You Can run Crossfire which is 2 ATI video cards
The HD4870 would be the choice to do that with
You would be better off using an x2 card over either set up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree with Wrench .......... I would much rather have a 4870 X2 than two 280's in SLI

software games such dont really make use of such set-ups ......... you would be years ahead of them ..... if they ever went in your direction to begin with !


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks i just got the game crysis special edition so i want to max out the game to full video and audio so the sound card i got is the newest and latest so im good on that part i was looking at the video card you were talking about when it says x2 does that mean there two put together? im hoping to get the computer by next week or so
THANKS


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats the difference between crossfire and sli thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

CrossFire is 2 or more ATI video cards on a Intel or AMD motherboard.
SLI is 2 or more Nvidia video cards on a Nvidia motherboard.
Neither setup really lives up to it's potential as a lot of games especially online games perform better on a single high power card then on two.


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

i want the best video card i can get my total will be 3,200 but if it like 100 more i wont go bankrupt i found the card you said the 4870 x2 here is the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125233 should i buy this or is there a better one one i can get because i was playing crysis and it was really slow on my computer  and when i play need for speed it looks like im playing an atiri game not the graphics but like one frame per a minute i grew a beard by the time i reached the finish line 
thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes that means two 4870's combined together


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That one or this is in my opinion the best on the market right now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131116


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would be looking for a Thermaltake toughpower 1200 watt if you want to really run that beast of a video card

they have one at mwave.com / click on refurbished / click power suplies they have a toughpower 1200 for $173.00 that cant be beat


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree / the card WRENCH linked would be my choice too


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

ok so i added 

POWERCOLOR AX4870X2 2GBD5-H Radeon HD 4870 X2 2GB 512-bit (256-bit x 2) GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card

and i took out the other one so this is the best one so if i only have one its the best or should i have two you said two would slow down my game play ether way im still going to have a 

ASUS PHYSX P1E PhysX Processing Unit 128MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x1 Video Card 

and a 

Killer NIC M1 Gaming Network Card – 10/100/1000Mbps PCI Network Adapter -- Less Game Lag, Smoother Game play so i should have really good game play online play and offline play because the network card i picked makes the cpu do less work so it makes online play faster...................so iv heard 
thanks


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

1200 watt wow that's a lot the power supply that i picked is only 850 watt by choosing this video card i have to add 350 watts but its only like $50-70 more i thought its bad getting a big power supply? if i get two 

POWERCOLOR AX4870X2 2GBD5-H Radeon HD 4870 X2 2GB 512-bit (256-bit x 2) GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card

is the power supply the same because i want a really powerful gaming system thats why i want 2. is this a video card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121246 because it says video card and will it help if i have those two video cards?
THANKS


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

i was looking at the monitor and i found a better one for only $7 more! 
here is the link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...pareItemList=N82E16824001273,N82E16824236033R 
its 2in bigger and has a built in web cam ans built in speakers


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont waste your efforts with a physics card ...... the thought behind those was to "assist" lame video cards ......... the 4870 X2 hardly fits that catagory

games dont make use of physics yet ....... and i will bet my right foot they never will !

the toughpower 1200 watt will suit your needs which ever way you turn !


I would try ONE 4870 x2 first .......... alot of games actually run slower with two video cards ... becasue the games are not up to par with your hardware ........ not even close!


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks i dont know if i should buy a refurbished power supply but since its a lot cheaper then paying an extra $100-200 between a new or refurbished so ill have to think about that one this one is the only toughpower 1200 in stock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153054 so is there anything else i can get that will make my computer better? cause i want it by the end of the month but i want like really good parts i understand that the parts i already have are really really good but you know something like a good cd/dvd/blu ray burner or something good
THANKS


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have found from hordes of sales buying parts from the mwave/refurbs are not repaired or really refurbished items ! they are most all return items due to customer mistakes ........ when you see the size of the toughpower 1200 you will then know why it got returned ! its almost the size of a shoe box !! 

they get motherboards back because they dont have two IDE drive connectors ........ or similar user error ...... about 75% of the items I have bought from the refurb section were sealed in retail boxes !!

the toughpower will only fit in the best of designed cases ..... like the antec 900 or antec 1200 or coolermaster stacker cases ....... BTW I would seriously think about only using a FULL tower case if there is any chance you will ever use dual video cards in the future !! the top performing cards put out alot of heat and they need alot of air !!

as for alternate

toughpower 1000 watt

corsair 1000 watt

Seasonic 900 watt

PC Power & Cooling if they make one bigger than 850 watt ??

Enermax galaxy 1000 watt

Coolermaster Real Power Pro 1000 watt 

*thats it !!*


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

k thanks so ill buy the power supply from mwave ya i have the antec 1200 thats the one im buying this is what i want to buy is it compatible? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131334

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131116

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815150058

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041

2 of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136151

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126033

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001273

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102014

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833342001

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121012

should i get this cpu instead of the one from newegg (the last one on the list the INTEL core 2 extreme qx6700 (BX80562QX6700) 2.66ghz em64t quad core w/8mb cache 1066mhz lga775-pin)
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished

thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no ...... not Q6700 its slower than the Q9550


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the Intel Q9650 would be the choice for that motherboard


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

k so this is what i added

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115034

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125

the total $3,510.85 and thats with out the power supply but it beats the a lot of computers that i saw for 6k and up like the one i built on dell.com for 9k i was just playing to see how much the total would be and it turned out 9k and this computer is only 3k and my opinion this is a lot better so this is all i need?
thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That cooler is for AMD chips you want one of these>http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16835118223,N82E16835118019,N82E16835233003


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YoYo I will not pretend your current spec does not SMACK of "fluff" = "overkill"..... but if you are happy and content ........ our mission is complete..... and we have served our true purpose as a tech website 

in the end ...... the ONLY thing that matters is *YOU* are happy and satisfied


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks im very happy with the computer :grin: (SEE)*THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YOYO we are eager to help ....... your final sticker price is wayyyyyyy better than you originally thought possible....... and we left no stone unturned......... I am envious and you MUST give us your evaluation of the rig once built !!


hats off ..... well done


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

Will Happily Do i should have i have it by the end of the month (hopefully) i just have to wait till they have the sound card in stock and ill buy it all together then ill have a "god-like computer"ray:


----------



## yoyo23 (Aug 30, 2008)

got all the parts and got my friend to built it for me the look on the outside is beyond sick its super computer fast AND BEST OF ALL ALL GAMES PLAY NO MORE FRAME PER HOUR and the video is life like thank you guys are the BEST


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

What about GTAIV? It's coming out on PC now, I'm kinda curious how physics will be handled on that. Since no game has ever used Euphoria before until GTAIV. All have used Havok primarily.



linderman said:


> dont waste your efforts with a physics card ...... the thought behind those was to "assist" lame video cards ......... the 4870 X2 hardly fits that catagory
> 
> games dont make use of physics yet ....... and i will bet my right foot they never will !
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ageia was bought out by rival Nvidia if memory serves me correctly ...... I dont believe they bought Ageia with any purpose other than to "shelf" the use of physics cards


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, they were bought by Nvidia. And yeah, they did integrate PhysX into some of their cards, I think only the GTX series, maybe some of the 9800 series cards as well. It only seems right that the cards be integrated, makes it easier and it won't take up valuable space in your machine. Valuable if you use air cooling.



linderman said:


> Ageia was bought out by rival Nvidia if memory serves me correctly ...... I dont believe they bought Ageia with any purpose other than to "shelf" the use of physics cards


----------

